
Do you use a CI/CD for your infrastructure code - geraldC13
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeQjDaoYnf7_Iu0tqOZzslVKcu9gIs8-zc2IRefa4eQ-J4KYA/viewform
======
geraldC13
Hi all We're building a CI/CD for infrastructure code with a launchpad.
Actively looking for feedbacks to see where people stand. Would be very
grateful for 5 minutes of your time on a very short form to help us shape a
better product :pray: (PS : Ping me if you want to chat. Happy to connect)

